# How do you brush their teeth?



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello everybody. I was just wondering how do I get Sky to let me brush her teeth? She is a little on the jumpy side and I doubt she will let me brush her teeth that much. I have toothpaste and a tooth brush for her but I haven't tried it yet. I was hoping to get some advice first. Thank you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I started by just putting a small dot of the toothpaste on my finger and rubbing that round the teeth then when they got used to that i used the brush


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I have this Petosan 3 Double Headed toothbrush For Dogs 0-15Kg: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
It's really good. Then just buy the tooth paste


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

This helped me start-


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

hat video is very helpful. I've been brushing but I think I could do a better job at it. When I started I just gave them a tiny lick of the toothpaste for a couple of days and thenjust rubbed toothpaste on a small section of their teeth eqch daybuntilbI got the whole mouth. Then I put a little paste on the brush and let them lick it off so they would get used to it before I began to brush.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the video and all the advice guys! I am excited to try it and to eventually get her to trust me enough to not hassle me over it lol.


----------

